# Waiting for first job



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to the trade and the forum. We need more young ones, I'm getting old and tired.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

we got dispatch the day right after boot camp, but that's the IBEW. I hear there's a lot of work in the bay area so i'm sure i will be sooner than later.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard Jorge! 

I doubt you will be waiting long.


----------

